# beauty from the past



## baileyn45 (Sep 19, 2019)

I tend to watch some old movies. I'm often stunned by the beauty of actresses from way back. In black and white films, absolute beauty. Having said that, I'd like to slap those that made them pose for pictures. Case in point, just watched a movie, beautiful creature, Lili Damita, never heard of her. Googled her name and found 100 horrible staged pictures. Also found a few that catch my breath.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2019)

Good thread , Merci 

Agnès moorehead


----------



## NoVote (Sep 19, 2019)

And don't forget Frances Gfford, better known as Mrs Jane Tarzan.


----------



## baileyn45 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Good thread , Merci
> 
> Agnès moorehead


I had to look up pictures of Endora from Bewitched, Ok now I see it her.


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2019)

Claudia Cardinale... I mean... holy cow...


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2019)

Fred Astaire's gorgeous, athletic dance partner in many old movies... Ginger Rogers... stunning beauty...


----------



## baileyn45 (Sep 21, 2019)

View attachment 280035[/QUOTE]
My heavens what could modern "photoshop" do to that. Not much.


----------



## baileyn45 (Sep 21, 2019)

007 said:


> Claudia Cardinale... I mean... holy cow...


Gorgeous.


----------



## baileyn45 (Sep 21, 2019)

007 said:


> Fred Astaire's gorgeous, athletic dance partner in many old movies... Ginger Rogers... stunning beauty...


OK, I already knew that! Great shot and still not one her best(matter of opinion of course, so many to choose from).


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## baileyn45 (Sep 25, 2019)

How about a silent film beauty, Bessie Love. This picture was actually taken in the 1920s. Interesting tidbit about her career...

"Her acting career spanned eight decades, and she continued to work well into her eighties. Her last movie role was with David Bowie in _The Hunger _in 1983, just a few years before her death."


----------



## baileyn45 (Sep 25, 2019)

OK, I'm cheating here these are actually  modern recreations of classic photos by the following....

"Retro Atelier is a Ukraine-based collective that creates stunning conceptual photography inspired by days gone by. Its collection features a wide array of series from Art Nouveau-inspired images to unique styles reminiscent of early Art Deco, Pin-Up and glamor photography"

RetroAtelier | Ritorno al fascino che fù | Tutt'Art@ | Pittura • Scultura • Poesia • Musica

I was just taken with a few of the photos and impressed at how well they mimicked classic styles. I stumbled upon the first photo and was fooled or so I learned when I tried to figure out who this creature was.

Pretty cool stuff.


----------

